# Forum Argomenti di discussione Fallimenti e procedure concorsuali  Acquisto immobile gravato da ipoteca

## paolo79

Buon giorno a tutti... 
ho il caso di un privato che vuole acquistare un piccolo appartamento da una società edile snc che lo ha costruito.
Il problema sta nel fatto che l'appartamento è inserito in una palazzina di 6 appartamenti su cui grava un mutuo edilizio ancora non frazionato, per lentezza della burocrazia della banca. 
Pertanto se il privato procedesse alla stipula dell'atto prima del frazionamento del mutuo (che la banca ha comunicato che farà prima possibile) con pagamento parziale (il cliente non prende a sua volta un mutuo ma paga in "contanti") e versamento della somma eccedente dopo il frazionamento del mutuo stesso, cosa rischia in caso  - paraltro assai improbabile - di fallimento della società venditrice se esso avvenisse prima del frazionamento del mutuo?? 
La banca potrebbe chiedere l'intero importo ai corresponsabili in solido?? 
Tutto questo problema si pone solo per il fatto che il venditore avrebbe necessità di stipulare l'atto nel 2009, per ragioni fiscali....non per altro 
grazie e scusate per la lungaggine del quesito.

----------


## Francesco-1978

Se fallisce comunque la compravendita potrebbe essere oggetto di revocatoria, pertanto nell'atto inserirei i vaori reali della compravendita)
In caso d insolvenza dela ditta nei confronti della banca solo nel caso in cui la banca al momento della compravendita rilascia assenso di cancellazione d'ipoteca sull'appartamento. La cancellazione vera e propria verrà effettuata la momento del frazionamento.

----------


## RENA84

Io penso che non ci sono problemi perché se l'appartamento vale cento ed il mutuo che proporzionalmente grava vale 40 se non ho capito male l'atto si farebbe con l'importo di 60. Per cui l'eventuale insolvenza della società graverebbe sulla parte dell'appartamento per la quale non c'è stata esborso.
Oppure si potrebbe fare un atto di acquisto con successivo perfezionamento il notaio potrebbe verificare la fattibilità

----------


## Niccolò

Piuttosto che comprare un appartamento in queste condizioni, penserei seriamente a prendere un immobile in affitto  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Il ragionamento è semplice: se la società non paga il mutuo, la banca si prende tutto il palazzo. Con buona pace degli acquirenti.

----------


## Francesco-1978

guardi che questa è una normale compravendita, con l'unica eccezzione che l'ipoteca verrà cancellata in un secondo momento.
L'importante è ottenere all'atto di compravendita l'assenso della banca alla cancellazione dell'ipoteca. Ottenuto questo e trascritta la compravendita (nell'atto di comrpavendita indicherei l'esatto importo di vendita dell'immobile per evitare possibili revocatorie) non ci può essere alcuna contestazione e la banca non potrà agire su un bene già  liberato. ribadisco lo status cartolare dell'ipoteca ancora iscritta non consentirà alla banca di agire sull'immobile oggetto di liberatoria rilasciata alla compravendita.

----------


## Niccolò

> guardi che questa è una normale compravendita, con l'unica eccezzione che l'ipoteca verrà cancellata in un secondo momento...

  Non mi sembra un dettaglio marginale  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Io compro un immobile facente parte di un palazzo ipotecato. Chi mi garantisce che la banca frazioni il mutuo liberando il mio appartamento?

----------


## Francesco-1978

> Non mi sembra un dettaglio marginale  
> Io compro un immobile facente parte di un palazzo ipotecato. Chi mi garantisce che la banca frazioni il mutuo liberando il mio appartamento?

  
é proprio un dettaglio amrginale in quanto l'ipoteca che rimane iscritta è cartolare (senza rapporto sottostante per l'immobile acquistato) in quanto l'acquirente ha in mano l'assenso alla cancellazione d'ipoteca da parte della banca dietro il pagamento della somma pattuita. 
Chi le garantisce che la banca frazioni il mutuo? bhè a questa domanda è facile rispondere... l'art 39 c. 6 del TUB la banca ha l'obbligo di frazionare il mutuo e cancellare l'ipoteca cartolare (magari con la legge Bersani così che l'acquirente non deve pagare alcuna somma per la cancell'azione di detta ipoteca).
Queste operazioni sono routinarie e non hanno nulla di strano...

----------

